# دليل اجراءات الإشراف على تنفيذ المشاريع



## م/أسامة (31 مايو 2007)

مقدمة :-
أرفق لكم دليل اجراءات الإشراف على تنفيذ المشاريع
سائلاًالمولى أن يوفقكم لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## Amin Sorour (31 مايو 2007)

جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## rana79 (1 يونيو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً 
الموضوع مهم ونواجه الكثير من المشاكل حوله في حياتنا اليومية


----------



## م/أسامة (1 يونيو 2007)

أسأل الله أن ينفعنا بما علمنا
شكراً إخواني amin sorour و rana79
راجياً من الجميع إبداء آرائهم


----------



## abu jakob (1 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا
ولله الحمد


----------



## عمر الفاروق (1 يونيو 2007)

*الموضوع جد شيق*

شكرا يا اخي ...لوجزت فانجزت


----------



## ehabebo84 (3 يونيو 2007)

جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## abdullah1341 (5 يونيو 2007)

حفظك الله ورعاك .


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (6 يونيو 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية أخي ومشكور جدا وموضوعك مهم


----------



## masterman (14 يونيو 2007)

ألف شكر نشكرك


----------



## the pump (16 يونيو 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/أسامة (20 يونيو 2007)

اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لجميع اعضاء الموقع من مشرفين ومراقبين ومشاهدين,


----------



## egysad (29 يونيو 2007)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## smmb (29 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير الى كل من شارك او ساهم فى هذا الموقع البناء وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## impire (29 يونيو 2007)

مجهود ممتاز ، وفي انتظار المزيد ...:77:​


----------



## الكراديسى (30 يونيو 2007)

thanks for your great effort


----------



## ام نورا (30 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله جهودك فعلا مرجع ممتاز لمن تناط به مهمة الاشراف 
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان صالح اعمالك


----------



## مكتب يلدا (1 يوليو 2007)

شكراً يا ملك


----------



## m_a_abbas (3 يوليو 2007)

مشكور
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هنداسة بنت هنداس (4 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## saidjibril (9 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير الى كل من شارك او ساهم فى هذا الموقع البناء وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## احمد الديب (9 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ونفع بك الاسلام


----------



## مييرا (11 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## muhannad2004 (11 أغسطس 2007)

جزيت خيراً


----------



## mohajir (13 أغسطس 2007)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك اخي الفاضل


----------



## رضا الفطاطري (14 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## بهاءالدين (15 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## النافذة (16 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (17 أغسطس 2007)

مهندس أسامة رائع ومايقدمه دائم رائع 

اللهم وفقه يارب


----------



## أحمد البطريق (21 أغسطس 2007)

اللف شكر على الاضافة الرائعة


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (27 أغسطس 2007)

حياك الله.


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (27 أغسطس 2007)

رائع و جهد مشكور و نامل المزيد


----------



## engineer_khaleel (30 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله الخير كله اخي


----------



## نجم 2007 (31 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع


----------



## محمد الجفري (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م:وحيد على (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكررررررررررررررا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.b.m (1 سبتمبر 2007)

_جزااااااااااك الله خيرا :13: _


----------



## عائشة حسن اجبارة (6 سبتمبر 2007)

معلومات قيمة شكرا لك


----------



## م. زيد (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*استفسار عن المصدر*

أخي العزيز شكراً جزيلاً لك فالموضوع فعلاً مهم، ولكن لي استفسار حول مصدر هذا الدليل، هل بإمكانك لو تكرمت تعريفنا بمن نشر هذا الدليل؟


----------



## ايمن محمد ابراهيم (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## alaa_aldin (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Mr. Data (19 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ABOOSAMH (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## galal_beh (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/أسامة (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم م.زيد
تم اقتباسه من موقع أمانة مدينة الرياض
هذا للعلم والإحاطة
وأنا على أتم الإستعداد لاستقبال آرائكم ومقترحاتكم


----------



## maes (27 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## seeker (27 أكتوبر 2007)

يمكن اعتمادها كقاموس تنفيذي


----------



## وسام العطواني (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزيل الشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## ايلي توما (28 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## alsoory (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## kujee (29 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مغربي الأصل (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*حفظك الله ورعاك ومشاركتك جد مهمة* :67:


----------



## زياد الحمصي (21 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير الى كل من شارك او ساهم فى هذا الموضوع البناء وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## علي فؤاد عبد الغني (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## عبد الله فهد (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مجهودكم مشكور حصلت منكم على نسخة موجودة على cd
ننتظر منكم المزيد لنفيد من خبرتكم


----------



## ma7joob (25 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (25 نوفمبر 2007)

افادك الله اخونا الفاضل م/ اسامة كما افدتنا

ملف رائع ومفيد

ويجمع مسئوليات جميع العاملين بالمشروع
وايضا
التعاريف الجيدة التي به مفيدة

اشكرك كل الشكر


----------



## rora26 (26 نوفمبر 2007)

Excellent Work
thanx Engineer
?Do u have experience in running Projects with lots of tasks


----------



## ahmadd (27 نوفمبر 2007)

Thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Alot


----------



## محمد سعد محمد (1 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طالب الرحمه (2 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## مهندس مشاريع طاقة (6 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير دليل قيم ورائع ولكن يبدو لي أنه يخص جهه معينة ولايمكن تعميمه عل جميع المشاريع 

وادا ممكن توضيح للمواصفات الخاصة والعامة


----------



## eng_houssam (6 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
شكراً جزيلاً أخي الفاضل على هذا الملف ولكن أرجو السؤال فقط هل دليل الإجراءات هذا تم الاتفاق عليه بين مانح القعد والمقاول أم أنه وفقاً إلى القانون الجاري في البلد التي تم تنفيذ المشروع فيه حيث أنك أشرت إلى أن بلد المشروع هي الرياض أو أنه مأخوذ من امانة مدينة الرياض وإلى المواد القانونية التي استند عليها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahmedturk2002 (2 يناير 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخى
ونتطلع الى المزيد :77:


----------



## engr.alaa (10 يناير 2008)

لك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## xenz (11 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## إبتكار (11 يناير 2008)

جـزاك الله خـيـر وبـارك الله فيـك


----------



## يوسف نجا (11 يناير 2008)

شكرا حزيلا وبارك الله فبك


----------



## frists2003 (24 يناير 2008)

دليل في اجراءات الاشراف


----------



## م أحمد نبيل (26 يناير 2008)

جهد مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## laith211 (26 يناير 2008)

عمل رائع ومفيد كل مهندس


----------



## سميرإبراهيم (26 يناير 2008)

مشكور وإنشاءالله تعم الفائده للجميع


----------



## سيد طه محمد (8 فبراير 2008)

كرا لمجهوداتك


----------



## خالد فتحي السيد (16 فبراير 2008)

الأخ العزيز أسامة
جزاك الله خيرا على دليل جراءت الإشراف على تنفيذ المشاريع, فلقد وجدت فيه المراحل مسلسة تسلسلا جيد يفيد من يقوم بالإشراف على التنفيذ وتقلل نسبة الخطأ والنسان في متابعة تنفيذ البنود المختلفة والمتداخلةلأي مشروع0


----------



## سمعه ابراهيم (13 أبريل 2008)

الاخوة الزملاء 
السلام عليكم 
امل ان امكن تزويدي بكتب تختص بادارة المشاريع والهندسة القيمية وكيفية اجراءات وحساب المطالبات او اي كتب مميزة في مجال ادارة المشاريع باللغة العربية 
مع فائق الاحترام


----------



## هاجر محمد (14 أبريل 2008)

مشاركة متميزة


----------



## هاجر محمد (14 أبريل 2008)

مشاركة متميزة


----------



## م/أسامة (25 يوليو 2008)

أرجو تثبيت المشاركة ,ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## body55 (25 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك أخى الفاضل ؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ


----------



## ابن الاسماعيليه (25 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## قلم معماري (26 يوليو 2008)

*وفقك الله*

مشكور اخي اسامة ولكني لم اقرأه بعد ولنا لقاء بعد الانتهاء منه
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حاتم سليمان (28 يوليو 2008)

الله يرحم والديك ويبارك فيك وإنشاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك.


----------



## م/أسامة (1 أغسطس 2008)

أتمنى من الإخوة المشرفين التثبيت


----------



## ابن العميد (1 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
م أسامة عمر


----------



## galal_beh (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مبروك (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مبروك (5 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هلوتس (7 أغسطس 2008)

حفظك الله ورعاك .


----------



## حاتم سليمان (10 أغسطس 2008)

ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/أسامة (2 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكر جميع الإخوه الأعزاء ,وردا على بعض ماوردني من الإخوة حول إمكانية تنفيذ الدليل فهو كما أعتقد شامل لجميع المشاري التى تحتاج الى إشراف سواء كان المشرف جهة مالكة أو مكتب إستشاري


----------



## خالد فتحي السيد (3 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جيد بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الأوائل1971 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك و نفع بك أمة المسلمين و كثر من أمثالك


----------



## م/أسامة (22 نوفمبر 2008)

اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لجميع اعضاء الموقع من مشرفين ومراقبين ومشاهدين


----------



## مهندس تكنولوجي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## body55 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا ونفعك الله ونحن بما تعلمنا وعلمنا...............................


----------



## طارق بويرق (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر الفاروق (29 ديسمبر 2008)

بداية قوية ... اثابك الله


----------



## ابن العميد (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ASHAB (1 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله ألف ألف خير...

وجعل العمل في ميزان حسناتك....

في أمان الله...


----------



## ابودانه 2006 (2 يناير 2009)

يسلمووو وإن شاء الله تعم الفائدة على الجميع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mahmoudshawky (24 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خير ووفقك


----------



## alaa eldin farag (23 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## م محمد فوزى (11 مارس 2009)

مشكور ومنكم ننتظر المزيد


----------



## salim salim (14 مارس 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الجيد ومزيدا من التقدم و الازدهار:56:


----------



## عطيةحسن (18 مارس 2009)

الف شكر 
والله يوفقك


----------



## tareqtbmartctural (21 مارس 2009)

ارجو تزويدي بهد المعلومات


----------



## samipro (28 مارس 2009)

مع جزيل الشكر والإمتنان
سائلا المولى أن يوفق جميع من ساهم


----------



## Rony (28 مارس 2009)

ألف شكر يالغالي ..........


----------



## sameh_egy1 (31 مارس 2009)

تسلملي ، الف شكـــر


----------



## م/أسامة (26 أبريل 2009)

الشكر الجزيل للجميع على المرور


----------



## فادي أحمد أورفلي (2 مايو 2009)

البحث جميل وشيق جدااااااااااااا


----------



## aassaker (17 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير الى كل من شارك او ساهم فى هذا الموقع البناء وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عادل الفيصل (19 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## aassaker (21 مايو 2009)

الله يرحم والديك ويبارك فيك وإنشاء الله فى ميزان حسناتك.
ولكن هناك بعض النمازج التى ذكرت و لم اجدها


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (22 مايو 2009)




----------



## mohtaseb (23 مايو 2009)

احسنت , مشاركة مفيدة و الىالامام


----------



## متصفح أول (30 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ، موفق إن شاء الله .:56:


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وأنتم بخير
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## hamada_lemo (5 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## هديل كريم (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الملف الرائع وفقك الله


----------



## شام1975 (7 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير


----------



## ملك الهند (23 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر على هااالموضوع


----------



## mustafasas (24 يوليو 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية ومشكور جدا وموضوعك ممتاز


----------



## modgathwan (24 أغسطس 2009)

الله يرحم والديك وكل من احببته
ابوطيبه


----------



## جمال السيد (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا اخي الكريم


----------



## حسام قسام (2 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## body55 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على المشاركة الرائعة
mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## م/أسامة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

أشكر الجميع على المرور
وكل عـــــــام وأنتم الى الله أقرب


----------



## حسام قسام (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرالجزاء على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## mohsine55 (4 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاء الله خيرا*


----------



## Eng.Ata (5 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووور سعادة المهندس
فائدة قيمة


----------



## ابوأبي (7 أكتوبر 2009)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله
ولكن انا عندي استفسار انت ذكرت الاشراف ويوجد بعض الاعمال المختصة بادارة المشروع مثل ان يقوم المشرف بمراجعة سير المشروع والاسباب التي تؤدي الى تاخيره
فهل انت تقصد بالاشراف الادارة بنفس الوقت؟


----------



## osamaola (3 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية أخي ومشكور جدا وموضوعك مهم


----------



## عبدالسلام جحيدر (17 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما


----------



## المهندس مسلماني (24 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/ محمد عنتر (24 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خير علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم تمنياتي لك ولجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## fady-z (9 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا أخي العزيز


----------



## حاتم سليمان (10 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالناصر حسن (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## محمد يس (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (24 سبتمبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وسلمت يداك


----------



## الرايق11 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

شاكرين ومقدرين


----------



## ابراهيم المعداوي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## nofal (6 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG HANAA (6 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسامة اشرى (20 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر يا هندسه على هذا الملف القيم 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## وقاد احمد (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## HATOOOMA (27 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا العمل وأستأذنك لطباعته وتوزيعه على بعض المهندسين لدي لتعم الفائدة


----------



## ابن الاسماعيليه (8 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## محمد السواكنى (8 يناير 2012)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## sayedahmed330 (9 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
موفق بإذن الله
خالص تحياتي ......الملف أكثر من رائع


----------



## مهندس عبدالله الحد (10 يناير 2012)

مشاركة رائعة ومجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## علي بن احميد (7 فبراير 2012)

نود الافادة من الاخوة المهندسين عن وسائل تخصيص الموارد


----------



## زاهر ابو القاسم (25 فبراير 2012)

thanx alot may allah blesse u brother


----------



## زاهر ابو القاسم (25 فبراير 2012)

thanx alot may allah blesse u brother


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (25 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بشير السعدي (25 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي


----------



## arch_hamada (2 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## أنور الخليدي (21 نوفمبر 2012)

عمل رائع الله يخليلك 
عاد لو في اللائحة التنفيذية لإدارة المشاريع الإنشايئة


----------



## م/أسامة (6 ديسمبر 2012)

تعجز الكلمات عن الشكر لكل من اطلع وابدى التوجيهات والملاحظات ويسعدني الرد على أي استفسار ............ الــــــــــــهندســـــة علم وتطبيق ومهاره


----------



## alaa_barakat (21 فبراير 2013)

مشكور


----------



## مهم (21 فبراير 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية أخي ومشكور جدا


----------



## موسي الحاج (21 سبتمبر 2013)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## safa aldin (26 مايو 2016)

جزاء الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الرفيعي (29 مايو 2016)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## safa aldin (30 مايو 2016)

الله يعطيك العافية أخي ومشكور جدا وموضوعك مهم


----------



## body55 (1 نوفمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

